# Primary Schooling



## L S P (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted your expert opinions on primary schooling in Singapore. I see that the public schools here are great but then the seats available for Expat kids are minimal. 

For the Primary One Registration Exercise as stated in the MOE website, is this also applicable to private schools? 
The date for Primary One Registration Exercise is 27th Aug for foreigners, what does one do if it cant be done by this date, would it mean I have to wait for a full year to apply?

The school tenure here starts from Jan ~ Dec, but what if I want to get an admission midway say in March, how do I go about it? 

As per what I have seen on some websites, the cheaper PVT Schools (not the International Schools) are charging a fees of around S$ 750/month. I am ok with that, needed some sought of list to go through some more PVT Schools and the basic admission process??

Thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

L S P said:


> For the Primary One Registration Exercise as stated in the MOE website, is this also applicable to private schools?


No. Private schools set their own admission calendars -- or no calendar at all, i.e. admission when the student is ready to start, during the school year. Check with the private school(s) directly.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The cheapest private schools offer, at best, mediocre education.
For the sake of your kids: Send them to a better school if you can afford it.
(Or fight hard for a place in a public school, which has much better quality!)


----------



## L S P (Apr 1, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> No. Private schools set their own admission calendars -- or no calendar at all, i.e. admission when the student is ready to start, during the school year. Check with the private school(s) directly.


Thanks, appreciate the input.


----------

